# Norma guitar



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't identify what model this Norma guitar is. I haven't seen too many Normas. Any of you seen this before?










The seller said it's not a good guitar at all. :tongue: Is he right?


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I've seen alot of Norma's on ebay. This one looks like late 70's, has most of the same hardware as the Asian made Harmony est.1892 H802 (not a real harmony)....if its anything like them playing was....then the seller is right, its not a good guitar, cool, but not especially good..... probably a $40-$100 guitar


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on the new stinker. my only electric (though upgrading soon.) is pretty low quality, but at least yours has the age going for it.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

It's not my new stinker lol I was thinking of buying it 'cause it's (or was last I checked) pretty cheap on eBay.


----------

